# camphor bowl



## txpaulie (May 19, 2012)

"Stank wood" bowl.

The Ol' Lady accused me of using noxema after turning on this a bit!

It will receive another sanding or two...

p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics306.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics299.jpg


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 19, 2012)

That's some pretty wood and a fine looking bowl, Paulie. I've yet to turn camphor. I think I'll like the smell.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2012)

Very nice Bowl. I have just planed my chunk of camphor-and it is smelly stuff. More important- I see sawdust in your shop-now that is something I can relate to.


----------



## txpaulie (May 19, 2012)

Thanks ya'll!

Dane, I liked the smell too, for about a minute!:flag_of_truce:

Mike, I often will move sawdust around the shop, looking for tools!

p


----------



## davidgiul (May 19, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> Thanks ya'll!
> 
> Dane, I liked the smell too, for about a minute!:flag_of_truce:
> 
> ...



Amen. You are preaching to the choir.
Suzy (my wife) loves the smell of camphor. I gonna have to turn some of that stuff so I can turn her on. Nothing else works. Where is Dr. Kev when you need him?:davidguil:
By the way, nice bowl and I like the shiney finish. What is it?


----------



## txpaulie (May 19, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> txpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ya'll!
> ...



Thanks David, it's WOP, prolly a half dozen coats...
This piece really took to it, but I suspect I'll wanna fill some voids, so's a few more coats comin'

If'n Kevin ain't givin' life coaching today, you can just slather yerself in noxema, Suzy'll love it!

p


----------



## davidgiul (May 19, 2012)

txpaulie said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > txpaulie said:
> ...


When one of my kids would make a bicep muscle to show how strong they think they are I would tell them, "I take those off with Noxema" so I am worried that if I slather myself in Noxema(tempting) I will loose all my muscles.:davidguil:


----------



## BangleGuy (May 19, 2012)

That's fabulous Paulie, I can see your reflection in the first pic. Nice finish!


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2012)

Neat stuff! I love the smell of camphor, and my wife really, really likes it… I've got the green light to purchase some more just because she likes the smell so much!


----------

